# At what age, do males begin to sing?



## superluvrgurl (Sep 7, 2008)

I was just curious if there was a typical age where males begin to sing.

Thanks!


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

It varies from male to male. Mine usually began to sing right before they finished weaning to around a month or so after.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Mine do anywhere from 3 months to 6. If they're not singing by then I start to think the are hens


----------



## superluvrgurl (Sep 7, 2008)

cool. Thanks ladies!


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Most of mine were around 6 months, But I have a couple who recently found their voices and they're around 4 months old or so


----------



## superluvrgurl (Sep 7, 2008)

cool. thanks a bunch!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Both my lovely boys started early. Bailee was making typical male sounds by the time he was 8 weeks old, and Snickers probably started when he was 6-7 weeks old.


----------

